# DN.ca / Market / Develop (1 Viewing)



## Develop__ (Jul 24, 2022)

Market Page: dn.ca/market/develop​

00.ca

Blackboard.ca

CbdOil.ca

Culinary.ca

Desktop.ca

Engines.ca

Fetish.ca

Forest.ca

Generators.ca

IPTV.ca

IRL.ca

Monitors.ca

Motorcycle.ca

Powersports.ca

Preparedness.ca

Reservation.ca

Turkey.ca

VBC.ca

Zone.ca


Contact: shawn@develop.ca


----------



## Develop__ (Aug 5, 2022)

Updated Develop.ca

Feel free to comment and give feedback.

DEVELOP


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 5, 2022)

Also when you click on the domains in the top navigation bar they all go to the same page and that is the 420.ca page. 
You can put in anchor links and direct each link exactly to the part of the page you need.


----------



## Develop__ (Aug 5, 2022)

Agree on anchors.


----------



## Develop__ (Aug 5, 2022)

I am going to work on these great recommendations for improvement. The feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## Nafti (Aug 5, 2022)

I would also shrink the logo as it looks massive on mobile. and what Maple mentioned. Otherwise, great job with it.


----------

